# Buffed Flame!



## Khelmaron (13. November 2007)

http://www.wowszene.de/news.php?extend.1377


hmm..grml


ganz unten an der news meldung


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2007)

Ich quote mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Kapitel 6: Der Quoten-Buffed-Flame!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr in letzter Zeit diese komische Buffed-Show/Podcast/Märchenbuch geschaut habt, aber es haben mir doch tatsächlich Leute aus meiner Gilde berichtet, dass man meine Person in einer der letzten "Märchenstunden" geflamed hat. Die "menschlichen Spannbettlaken" haben also wieder zugeschlagen und mich als den "Verrückten mit der Seite" betitelt, bzw. angemerkt, dass ich ja eigentlich keine Konkurrenz für sie wäre.
> Ich wäre ja nicht der böse Lichking, wenn ich diesen Flame nicht erwidern würde: Sagt mal... wann war der Buffed-Podcast das letzte Mal in den deutschen Podcast-Charts? Oh, noch nie? Allimania 18 war ja auf dem zweiten Platz - keine Konkurrenz also, verstehe! WoW-Nacht, 4000er Stream fast voll, 50k IPs im Laufe des Abend eingeschaltet, plus 30k Downloads der Show auf Gamesports. Huch, sind das meine Eier auf dem Tisch?
> ...




Mir persönlich wäre in keinem buffed Cast der letzten Zeit ein Flame oder eine Erwähnung von dieser Seite aufgefallen. Aber der Autor hat es ja auch nur über 10 Ecken irgendwie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (13. November 2007)

Lasst den Deppen doch... da hat einer Angst ^^


----------



## skadis prop. (13. November 2007)

an die worte "die seite dieses verrückten" kann ich mich noch erinnern aber es war ganz sicher kein flame, er hat sofort danach auch gesagt "ach lassen wir das" (ja ich hab nen gutes gedächnis) es ist einfach unter heinrichs niveau zu flamen


----------



## Dogar (13. November 2007)

Ich hab mal gehört das der Freund einer Bekannten von meiner Cousine deren Schwester gemeint hat das der Neffe des anderen Freundes dem sein Onkel der hätte nen Cousin dessen Bekannter hat mal gesagt das ...

der soll sich ma net aufregen....

Wenn ich in der Buffed Show vorkäm wären folgende  reaktionen bei mir zu sehen

1. Zusammenzucken
2. Kreidebleich werden
3. wie nen irrer Jubeln
4. Alle meine Freunde drauf aufmerksam machen und nicht oben genannte richtungen

Egal ob des ne positive oder negative wertung wär

Und der vergleich das Allimania 18 in den Podcast charts war und Buffed nich das is so was von "Wer hat den längeren?" ergo etwas was Buffed nicht machen muss da wir die es sehen wissen was eine Qualitativ hochwertige sendung ist.

Denn Dank Buffed binn ich ein Kara Raid Main Tank geworden ^^


----------



## EmJaY (13. November 2007)

Ach seht das alles net so eng,einiege wollen immer das es Flames zwischen 2 Seiten gibt,sieht man deutlich wenn man die Kommentare liest.Ignoriert es einfach.Beide Seiten sind sehr gut und empfehlenswert,besucht beide Informiert euch und lasst euch Unterhalten von den jeweiliegen Cast,Shows,Bloggs ect.


----------



## Schambambel (13. November 2007)

Sind doch alles nur Methoden, um sich ins Gespräch zu bringen. So seh ich das zumindest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (13. November 2007)

Dieses Kapitel 6 sowie einiges Andere aus diesem Blog ist nicht mehr wert als meine ungeteilte Ignoranz zu beanspruchen...

Wenn die sich geflamed fühlen aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann ist es ihr gutes Recht so eine "Rechtfertigung" in ihren Blog als Aushängeschild zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (13. November 2007)

Is doch normal Gamer = Geflame naja seit dem WoW hype leider immer mehr Gamer = Gewhine

Naaaaja also ich habe als ich "Der Verückte mit der Seite" hörte auch direkt an wow-szene gedacht und hab mich schlappgelacht höre die wow nacht und allimania schon seit anfang an und fand die Anspielung lustig. Und die Reaktion auf den "Flame" war berechtigt ist nun mal so....wenn ihr in den öffentlichen chat/das Forum was schreibt müsst ihr auch damit rechnen was reingewürgt zu bekommen ;P


----------



## Joddi (13. November 2007)

mhm.. das ganze hat scheinbar ne bissel längere vorgeschichte mit news abgeschrieben und quelle nit genannt.. naja den flame von steve find ich eigentl passend ^^ gerade der letze satz is die faust aufm auge =)


----------



## AhLuuum (13. November 2007)

Die Frage ist ja, ob der letzte Satz überhaupt wichtig ist. Selbst wenn buffed.de die Taktiken in die buffed.de-Show einfließen ließe, ginge ich weiterhin auf wow-tactics.de um mich über den Gegner schlau zu machen.


----------



## Tôny (13. November 2007)

Naja ich finde nicht das man bei Buffed auf Taktiken hoffen sollte. Denke das die Raids in den Buffed show eher dazu da sind Leuten die nicht Raiden können mal zu zeigen was da so passiert.


----------



## Llane (13. November 2007)

Mir persönlich ist der Informationsgehalt und das Humorniveau in den buffedcasts um einiges lieber als stundenlanges Gequatsche über eine einzelne Klasse, wies auf wowszene teilweise läuft. Davon abgesehen nervt mich der von Stevinho produzierte Selbsthype nur noch ab. Welche Komplexe da kompensiert werden will ich gar nicht wissen.

/shrug und let go, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2007)

/target Stevinho
/laugh

Ich find den irgendwie niedlich =)
Vorallem so herrlich, wie er gegen "seine" Community rumflamed wenn irgendwas nich nach seiner Nase tanzt *g*
Und kaum ist Allimania in den Top10 ist "seine" Comm wieder die geilste auf Erden etc... *g*

Und was die Boss-Taktiken in den Buffedshows angeht... die Dinger sind zu kompliziert um die in der Zeit alle vorzustellen. Es würde höchstens für nen Boss pro Show reichen, und selbst das würde über Zeit gesehen zulange dauern... 
Ausserdem: Für irgendwas haben wir auch Guides auf der Seite.


----------



## Tôny (13. November 2007)

Man muss auch bedenken das die WoWnächte privat gemacht werden in der Freizeit und bei Buffed bezahlte Leute arbeiten...die setzt man halt nicht mal für 4+ stunden hin und lässt die was erzählen wofür niemand zahlt.


----------



## Flauwy (14. November 2007)

Also ICH bin ja wohl der einzige bei buffed, auf den menschliches Spannbettlaken zutrifft. Heinrich, Benni und Matze sind Decken und der Rest sind Kissen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (14. November 2007)

Joa Zam ist aber eher so ein kleines Kissen das man sich mit nem Saugnapf an die Scheibe pappt und hin und her wackelt ;P


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

MAMA, der hat meine sandburg kaputt gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was regt ihr euch eigendlich darüber so auf, ohne ein paar Flames währ die Welt doch langweilig. 


Dogar schrieb:


> Und der vergleich das Allimania 18 in den Podcast charts war und Buffed nich das is so was von "Wer hat den längeren?" ergo etwas was Buffed nicht machen muss da wir die es sehen wissen was eine Qualitativ hochwertige sendung ist.


beim erstem muss ich dir recht geben, ist halt der klassische Wettkampf, allerdings nehm ich an, dass auch Buffed eine News schreiben würde wenn sie z.b. die Giga-awards gewinnen würden. 
Aber dass die wownacht eine qualitativ niedrige sendung seien soll find ich nicht. Sie ist halt ziemlich anders als der buffedcast, der mmn einfach die news der woche zusammenfasst und witzig kommentiert, die Wownacht ist eher eine sendung in der die Com. ihre meinung zu einem Thema lange ausdiskutiert. Ich hör beide gerne und find beide seiten sehr informativ


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Joa Zam ist aber eher so ein kleines Kissen das man sich mit nem Saugnapf an die Scheibe pappt und hin und her wackelt ;P



Ich will ne ZAM-Wackelkopf-Figur!


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. November 2007)

Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll so aussehen, wie Shakes & Fidget ihn malen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (14. November 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yeah gute Idee.....mal sehen ob da was kommt. Wackelzam ;P


----------



## Spectrales (15. November 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen...
Buffed Cast und Allimania sind ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stevinho ist cool... Der reisst glaub ich ständig Witze...Huch! Sind das meine Eier auf dem Tisch? xD
In der erwähnten Allimania Folge 18, wird Heinrich übrigens gedisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Postbote: Ich hab hier ein Paket für einen Heinrich Lehnhardt!
Heinrich: Ja, das bin ich!
*Postbote überreicht*
Paket: Hilfe, ich will hier raus!

Ich denke mal das soll eine Anspielung auf die Volos sein, flamt mich wenn ich mich irre ;P


----------



## Fornix (15. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich will ne ZAM-Wackelkopf-Figur!



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkir (15. November 2007)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen...
> Buffed Cast und Allimania sind ein anderes Thema
> 
> 
> ...


ok, *flame*
wenn du "Der Boon" von inwow gehört hast wüsstest du dass damit Kloppi (der "Held") gemeint ist, kommt z.b. auch bei SW sucht den Superstar im Blackrock oder PinkCraft1 vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. November 2007)

mmh, er flamed buffed.de`s guides und shows, sprich: die ganze website...
wenn er einen seitenvergleich haben will, warum nicht:

Buffed.de:
Instanz-Guides
informative shows
quest-hilfe
(relativ) geordnetes forum^^
nette community, welche man NICHT flamen muss damit sie den mund hält
und noch einiges mehr...
und wowszene.de?
keine guides
"shows" bestehen aus sinnfreien gerede und nervender radiomusik zwischendrin
keine quest-hilfe o.ä. welchen wow-spielern hilft
ein forum in dem in ein paar topics über alles gelabert wird nur nich über MMO`s
ein Community die man flamen muss und einem danach noch in den a... kriecht
und noch einiges mehr...

und DAS Stevinho sind also deine Eier?
naja wenn du meinst man kann DAMIT angeben...^^

MfG Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. November 2007)

hey nix gegen stevinho allimania und die nächte sind toll =D
ok buffed cast und show ist genauso geil =)


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

--->  (<_<(>_<)>_>) und außerdem noch -_-""""" <---
Naja, was soll man von einer Seite erwarten die wegen Goldwerbung aus dem WoW-Europe CommunityWatch geflogen ist? War doch wowszene.de, oder? Ansonsten lasst ihn halt flamen, die buffed.de-Community hat sowas mMn nicht nötig. Aber 40 cm und so.
Und an rEdiC: Allimania und die Nächte können noch so toll sein, so ein geflame ist unter aller Sau. Aber wenns ihm Spaß macht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

